# tabpane wechseln mit Button



## erdmulch (26. Mrz 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

ich benutze tabpane "Reiter Icons"
nun will ich von einem Reiter zum anderen Wechseln allerdings nicht manuell durch klicken auf den entsprechenden Reiter sondern mit einem Button Weiter bzw zurück
ist sowas möglich?
wenn ja wie lässt sie sowas realisieren?

Danke im voraus


----------



## hdi (26. Mrz 2011)

```
JTabbedPane#setSelectedIndex(int)
```
 oder 
	
	
	
	





```
JTabbedPane#setSelectedComponent(Component)
```

edit:


```
// tab weiter:
int selected = myTabbedPane.getSelectedIndex();
if(selected == myTabbedPane.getTabCount() - 1){
  myTabbedPane.setSelectedIndex(0);
}
else{
  myTabbedPane.setSelectedIndex(selected + 1);
}

// tab zurück:
int selected = myTabbedPane.getSelectedIndex();
if(selected == 0){
  myTabbedPane.setSelectedIndex(myTabbedPane.getTabCount() - 1);
}
else{
  myTabbedPane.setSelectedIndex(selected - 1);
}
```


----------



## erdmulch (27. Mrz 2011)

hallo,

ich hab das nun versucht, allerdigs öffnet er bei mir ein neuen Frame.
kannst du mir ein Beispielprogramm schicken mit 2 Reitern und einen Button weiter?

danke im voraus


----------



## Michael... (27. Mrz 2011)

erdmulch hat gesagt.:


> ich hab das nun versucht, allerdigs öffnet er bei mir ein neuen Frame.


Dann erzeuge doch einfach keinen neuen Frame ;-) sondern agiere im bestehenden.


erdmulch hat gesagt.:


> kannst du mir ein Beispielprogramm schicken mit 2 Reitern und einen Button weiter?


Die übliche Vorgehensweise ist, dass der Fragende einen Beispielcode einstellt, bei dem der "Fehler" auftaucht.
Andere können dann auf den Fehler im Code aufmerksam machen und ihn evtl. erläutern und der Fragensteller lernt etwas für die Zukunft.


----------

